# A Foot in Coldwater recorded on a Zoom R16



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I started a thread a while back asking if anyone knew what guitar effects were used for the Foot in Coldwater song Make Me Do Anything You Want because I wanted to do a recording of it. Lots of helpful suggestions, but as a few correctly pointed out, the effect was done through an overdriven Leslie. As I don't happen to have a spare Leslie around, I ended up using my Zoom MS50G. The keyboards were done on the EHX B9 organ machine. The acoustic guitar was a Martin GCPCA4 which was double tracked. An additional rhythm guitar track was also added. The two lead guitar tracks we're done on a 97 American Standard Strat. Bass track was done with an 83 Precison. The vocals were done using a Shure KSM32. String parts used the garage band strings.

This is only the second song I have every recorded, so I would appreciate any comments good, bad, or otherwise. Bluzfish please chime in, I know you have a good ear.

https://soundcloud.com/sons-of-garloo


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it sounds fantastic! Nice job!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

How did you do the drums?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Forgot to mention that. The drums were Yamaha DTxpress 2 direct into the Zoom R16.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, I have a good ear as well 
That is a fantastic recording. It wasn't until after listening to the recording that I learned it is a solo effort.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Hey, I have a good ear as well
> That is a fantastic recording. It wasn't until after listening to the recording that I learned it is a solo effort.


I cant take all the credit. I was pointing out the gear that was used, but I should have mentioned that a couple of my friends were involved on vocals and bass. My son did the drumming. My hearing isnt as good as it used to be.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

great vocal sound . sounds very much like Rik Emmet of all people. Maybe some triumph covers next ??

always liked that song.

very nice job.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

An enthusiastic thumbs up from me. Great job on a great song!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally picked up a pair of studio monitors and remixed/remastered the song. I'm much happier with the results now.

https://soundcloud.com/sons-of-garloo


----------

